# new 12- 8 rod



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Tommy
Is the new 12-8 rod in yet?Could you please tell me if the new rod has an action like the 12 ft 3-7?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Matt,

The new 12'8" 4-8 oz rod will be in with my pending order of 500 rods and blanks. Right now they are in assembly (there have been delays, always are) and I hope they are completed by sometime next week. Shipping and customs will add another week to 10 days.

The action will more closely mirror the 13' 3-6 than the 12' 3-7. 22mm parallel butt with the joint being tip male, butt female. Testing has been very favorable and I think this one will be a very good seller.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Matt,

The new 12'8" 4-8 oz rod will be in with my pending order of 500 rods and blanks. Right now they are in assembly (there have been delays, always are) and I hope they are completed by sometime next week. Shipping and customs will add another week to 10 days.

The action will more closely mirror the 13' 3-6 than the 12' 3-7. 22mm parallel butt with the joint being tip male, butt female. Testing has been very favorable and I think this one will be a very good seller.

Tommy


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Tommy,
Sounds like another winner!!
Matt


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

This is a unbelievable great casting rod. Everyone that has touched it has had to have one


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The rod shipment (400+ rods and blanks) is in the states. Needs to pass customs then on to me. Should be in hand by late week.

Tommy


----------

